# Brutal Rust Paint Promotional



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

We are running a special on our gallon of Brutal Rust Paint & Brutal
Rust Activator. For a limited time only, we will be offering our Brutal Rust Kit for
$120.00. This includes a gallon of Brutal Rust paint and a gallon of Brutal Rust
Activator. When the special ends we will be selling the Brutal Rust Kit at the
regular cost of $240.00. 

We are also offering a Brutal Rust test kit. The test kit includes an 8oz sample of
Brutal Rust Paint and a 8oz sample of Brutal Rust Activator. The sample kit is
selling for $15.00. The Brutal Rust Kits are shipped ground. Shipping rates will be
determined by PayPal during the checkout process.

We should be ready for sale & distribution of our Brutal Rust Kit and sample kit
later by the end of April.

Thanks,
The Brutal Rust Team


----------

